
“Asked to write a program that would send texts to customers, without assent” - nerdponx
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/06/magazine/is-sex-with-a-brain-damaged-man-assault.html
======
gus_massa
Bad URL?

~~~
nerdponx
It's actually the 2nd question on that page, not the one referenced in the
title. Should have left a comment to that effect.

